
Waffle House Index - rococode
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffle_House_Index
======
hprotagonist
When this subsides, I recommend going to a waffle house if you’re in that part
of the world.

They’re a cultural neutral turf. You see _everyone_ there. It’s — and even
more in times like these — a pretty touching and affirmational thing.

------
mmhsieh
this is very bad because some 300+ waffle houses have closed in the eastern
U.S. out of some 1400+.

~~~
TomK32
All of them will close, maybe not at the same time but it will happen.

~~~
downshun
The halting problem is undecidable.

